# We missed it everyone



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Before everyone goes off saying its Saitains day read this... 

A Newly discovered fragment of the oldest surviving copy of the New Testament indicates that, as far as the Antichrist goes, theologians, scholars, heavy metal groups, and television evangelists have got the wrong number. Instead of 666, it's actually the far less ominous 616. The new fragment from the Book of Revelation, written in ancient Greek and dating from the late third century, is part of a hoard of previously unintelligible manuscripts discovered in historic dumps outside Oxyrhynchus in Egypt. Now a team of expert classicists, using new photographic techniques, are finally deciphering the original writing. Professor David Parker, Professor of New Testament Textual Criticism and Paleography at the University of Birmingham, thinks that 616, although less memorable than 666, is the original. He said: "This is an example of gematria, where numbers are based on the numerical values of letters in people's names. Early Christians would use numbers to hide the identity of people who they were attacking: 616 refers to the Emperor Caligula." The Book of Revelation is traditionally considered to be written by John, a disciple of Jesus; it identifies 666 as the mark of the Antichrist. In America, the fundamentalist Christian right often use the number in sermons about the coming Apocalypse.

They and satanists responded coolly to the new "Revelation". Peter Gilmore, High Priest of the Church of Satan, based in New York, said: "By using 666 we're using something that the Christians fear. Mind you, if they do switch to 616 being the number of the beast then we'll start using that."


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm...that sounds like an area code. Let's see, 616 is in my old home state of Michigan, around Grand Rapids, hmmmm....famous people in Grand Rapids that may be the antichrist. I got it! Dick Devos!!
(Sorry Michiganians...couldn't resist ).


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Satanism is a misunderstood religion as are most religion's in general ​*


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Indeed - The Church of Satan is a joke!

As a recent recipient of a Bachelor's in Theology, I am able to address this. It is true that the Book of Revelation used many code words and numbers - they had to, as it was illegal to be a Christian in those days.

The Book of Revelation refers to historical people and events and the number represents Nero. The value of “Neron Caesar”, written as נרון קסר, “Nrwn Qsr”, using Hebrew letters with numerical values under the form of numerology called Gematria, is 666.

Some early texts of the Book of Revelation give the number as 616 instead of 666, which would represent the alternative Hebrew spelling נרו קסר, “Nrw Qsr”, based on the Latin form “Nero Caesar”.

The hypothesis that 666 is a code for a Roman emperor seems to have some historical support. The emperors were noted for their oppression of both Jews and early Christians. Both communities were known to use numerology and codes where living under Roman rule to avoid persecution.

This has been a point of interest to me for some time.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*I watched a documentary on that awhile back ... was pretty interesting and made more sense then the conclusion that 666 is the number of the beast. Aliester Crowley made 666 even more promentant. When he idenified himself with it. As for the Church of Satan being a joke, in my opinion all churchs are a joke. Not trying to start a contervsial topic, but for me thats how I feel.​*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think they also said that 616 was a area code in MI and could be realated to the devil in some way.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It is said the Devil's greatest feat was convincing everyone he didn't exist. That is where a lot of people get it wrong, especially these cats going around screaming "Hail Satan," and dressing like they're going to a Goth party. Satanists are a joke because they are so in your face with being shocking that they are a walking parody of themselves. The Prince of Darkeness is everywhere and a lot of places you wouldn't even expect. I remember one time my mother telling me that the Devil goes to church every Sunday and sits on the front row. As much as I hate to admit it, she's right. At least half right. Sometimes, he's even in the pulpit. Like I said, he's everywhere. :devil:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think he sit in Chicago's Wrigley Field. And I don't think he is there for the hot dogs.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sinister said:


> It is said the Devil's greatest feat was convincing everyone he didn't exist. That is where a lot of people get it wrong, especially these cats going around screaming "Hail Satan," and dressing like they're going to a Goth party. Satanists are a joke because they are so in your face with being shocking that they are a walking parody of themselves. The Prince of Darkeness is everywhere and a lot of places you wouldn't even expect. I remember one time my mother telling me that the Devil goes to church every Sunday and sits on the front row. As much as I hate to admit it, she's right. At least half right. Sometimes, he's even in the pulpit. Like I said, he's everywhere. :devil:


*The ones that run around screaming "Hail Satan" aren't real Satanist. There is alot of misconception, mainly caused by Hollywood which has created "Hollywood" Satanism. These people need to be shot, they dont understand anything and think by acting the way Hollywood potrays Satanist that they are cool .. wrong, just makes them look like bigger idiots then we already know they are ​*


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I've heard that about 616 for some time now. And it explains alot! Our oldest son's birthday is June 16th and he has put us through hell! I've got the grey hairs to prove it.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

IshWitch said:


> I've heard that about 616 for some time now. And it explains alot! Our oldest son's birthday is June 16th and he has put us through hell! I've got the grey hairs to prove it.


*LOL!! That's nice ​*


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

some say it's not 666,but 999!


----------

